# Netzteil: Wie viel Watt für gtx 980 Sli



## R3EVES (1. Januar 2015)

*Netzteil: Wie viel Watt für gtx 980 Sli*

Guten Abend zusammen 

Ich werde mir nächste Woche einen neuen Computer zulegen,weiss aber nicht wie viel Watt mein Netzteil haben muss.

Hier meine Komponenten:

Graka: Asus gtx 980 Strix,später folgt vielleicht noch eine.Daher sollte das Netzteil genügend Watt für Sli haben.
Mainboard:Asus Maximus vii Hero z97
Prozessor:i7 4790k
Cpu Kühler:be quiet dark rock pro 3
SSD:512 gb
Ram:2 * 8 gb Hyperx Fury Black  1866 Mhz
Gehäuse:Corsair 780t ->7 Lüfter
Monitor:Asus Rog Swift Pg278q WQHD

Netzteil:be quiet dark power pro p10 (vie viel Watt?)

Danke für eure Hilfe.
R3EVES


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteil: Wie viel Watt für gtx 980 Sli*

Folgt noch eine GTX 980 oder nicht. Würde kein NT kaufen, was ( Watt ) nicht gebraucht wird.
Welches Budget hast du.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteil: Wie viel Watt für gtx 980 Sli*

Bei einem guten Netzteil reichen 550W schon aus, etwa ein Dark Power Pro P10 550W.

Wenn du planst wirklich hart zu übertakten oder sowas kann (nicht: muss) man auch zum 750er greifen wenn man unbedingt sein Gewissen beruhigen will.

Ich nutze zwei GTX980 mit 1500 MHz und einen übertakteten 5960X (der doppelt so viel frisst als ein 4790er) und komme beim zocken seltenst über 500W Eingangsleistung hinaus.
Selbst mit Gewalt (Prime+Furmark) schaffe ichs nicht, mein Netzteil voll zu belasten (650er P10).


----------



## R3EVES (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteil: Wie viel Watt für gtx 980 Sli*

Wenn eine gtx 980 für die nächsten Games auf dem Asus Swift Monitor nicht reicht werde ich noch noch eine kaufen...
Budget für das Netzteil ist egal,es muss aber leise und effizient sein.Daher denke ich ist das Dark Power Pro 650W die beste Wahl.


----------



## R3EVES (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteil: Wie viel Watt für gtx 980 Sli*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei einem guten Netzteil reichen 550W schon aus, etwa ein Dark Power Pro P10 550W.
> 
> Wenn du planst wirklich hart zu übertakten oder sowas kann (nicht: muss) man auch zum 750er greifen wenn man unbedingt sein Gewissen beruhigen will.
> 
> ...



Okey danke für die super schnelle Antowort.Dann wirds wohl auch ein 650W dark Power pro


----------



## Legacyy (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteil: Wie viel Watt für gtx 980 Sli*

Das 650er ist Mist und taugt nix.
Das ist praktisch nur das 550er mit anderem Aufkleber und lauterem Lüfter.

Spar dir das Geld und nimm stattdessen das 550er. Oder direkt das 750er, wenn schon feststeht, dass eine 2. Karte reinkommt.


----------



## facehugger (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteil: Wie viel Watt für gtx 980 Sli*

Mit der WQHD-Auflösung sollte die GTX980 gut zurechtkommen. SLI/Crossfire macht man entweder gleich oder gar nicht. Schau halt erstmal, wie weit du mit einer Karte kommst. Das DPP10 kannste dir ja trotzdem gönnen...

Gruß


----------



## R3EVES (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteil: Wie viel Watt für gtx 980 Sli*



facehugger schrieb:


> Mit der WQHD-Auflösung sollte die GTX980 gut zurechtkommen. SLI/Crossfire macht man entweder gleich oder gar nicht. Schau halt erstmal, wie weit du mit einer Karte kommst. Das DPP10 kannste dir ja trotzdem gönnen...
> 
> Gruß



Okey,könnte ich mit dem 550w auch noch Sli und oc betreiben?^^


----------



## R3EVES (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteil: Wie viel Watt für gtx 980 Sli*

Komisch dass das 650w nichts bringt ^^.Ist das 750w viel lauter als das 550w oder hört man den unterschied nicht weil ein anderer Komponent lauter ist?


----------



## facehugger (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteil: Wie viel Watt für gtx 980 Sli*



R3EVES schrieb:


> Okey,könnte ich mit dem 550w auch noch Sli und oc betreiben?^^


Wenn du es mit dem OC nicht übertreibst, sollte das DPP10 mit 550W langen. Hast ja schon die Ansage von unserem Mod gehört. Und der nutzt dazu nen stromsaufenden i7-5960X...

Gruß


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteil: Wie viel Watt für gtx 980 Sli*



R3EVES schrieb:


> Komisch dass das 650w nichts bringt ^^.Ist das 750w viel lauter als das 550w oder hört man den unterschied nicht weil ein anderer Komponent lauter ist?



Nein, die sind beide flüsterleise, keines von beiden wirst du wirklich wahrnehmen


----------



## R3EVES (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteil: Wie viel Watt für gtx 980 Sli*

Gut danke euch  Dann nehme ich also das 550w.


----------

